# Sneaky Uber:displaying untruthful hours online



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been online for over 2 hours today and Uber app shows I've only been online for 14 mins- that's about the duration of my first trip...? Is this to trick me into thinking my hourly rate is higher than it is?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Another hour online and it still hasn't added it to my total hours online- what a scam !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Another hour online and it still hasn't added it to my total hours online- what a scam !


I noticed mine doesn't update until I take another trip. So if I take one, it takes 20 minutes and then I get no trips for 2 hours it will say 20 minutes the whole time. Once I get another it updates to tgat point.

I think.its to confuse you if you're trying g to keep track of hours and guarantees. You don't know if you have enough trips per hour if you don't have the information updated.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I noticed mine doesn't update until I take another trip. So if I take one, it takes 20 minutes and then I get no trips for 2 hours it will say 20 minutes the whole time. Once I get another it updates to tgat point.
> 
> I think.its to confuse you if you're trying g to keep track of hours and guarantees. You don't know if you have enough trips per hour if you don't have the information updated.


Maybe that's why it takes so long now to 'calculate' trip total


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I noticed mine doesn't update until I take another trip. So if I take one, it takes 20 minutes and then I get no trips for 2 hours it will say 20 minutes the whole time. Once I get another it updates to tgat point.
> 
> I think.its to confuse you if you're trying g to keep track of hours and guarantees. You don't know if you have enough trips per hour if you don't have the information updated.


I've taken many and it only shows 1hr 23mins even though it's been soo many hours now.


----------



## riverdriver (Feb 9, 2016)

yes i've noticed the same thing.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

riverdriver said:


> yes i've noticed the same thing.


But dose it really matter . How many hour online it show on uber dashboard . I mean We don't get paid by per hours . As long you know yourself how hour your being online that matter anyway


----------



## ThatUBERman (Mar 16, 2016)

I think what's happening is drivers who activate the app when they are at home. They may have the app online for 23-30 mins or hours before first ping comes through.

These guys aren't actually on the road, but only get on road after first PAX. The app was locking them out after so many hours online. I'm not sure if the app does lock you out after a number of hours per day now- hence the app is now reading hours by total hours with passengers.


----------



## nickl (Mar 19, 2016)

Just like if you go into any\all of the driver web portals or via smartphone app, you wont find any easy to read\find place where it actually shows you hours online. Once you haver looked everywhere, the best you'll find is in the phone app, under each days totals (click on each day, and then drilling down you'll finally say days totals for being online). This makes its a pain in the ass if you're trying to be a little bit smart about this business and attempting to do weekly hours worked\online vs. earnings- expenditutre.

Yes this is most certainly them being sneaky, and its becoming painfully obvious that they dont want us to be able to *easily* put 2 and 2 together. And how right and crooked they are: we continue driving and spending additional hours each week on here whingeing. But still we drive on, in denial, or maybe deluded, cos you know, "all these numbers...u know... do kinda seem bad.... but hey ca$h money in the bank".....oh yay i got another 5 stares WOOT


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

It's very easy to keep track of this stuff, you just need to be disciplined about it. All you need to do is:

(1) Record the odometer reading and time when you start a session.
(2) Record the odometer reading and time when you end a session.

From that you can figure out and analyse your per hour and per kilometer rates to your heart's content.


----------



## nickl (Mar 19, 2016)

...said mr 4.5 rated 2 month old uberdriver who was too busy writing in his driary.

Nah yur right...I did start a log book. But it fell down under my chair, retrieved days later cleaning up some spew.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

nickl said:


> ...said mr 4.5 rated 2 month old uberdriver who was too busy writing in his driary.
> 
> Nah yur right...I did start a log book. But it fell down under my chair, retrieved days later cleaning up some spew.


I keep a spreadsheet on my phone. You can't forget to take that with you, and it's certainly never fallen under my seat.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberDriverAU said:


> I keep a spreadsheet on my phone. You can't forget to take that with you, and it's certainly never fallen under my seat.


I use ORIX FBT Logbook app.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> I use ORIX FBT Logbook app.


There's bound to be plenty of apps out there that do exactly this kind of thing. I like the flexibility of a spreadsheet because I can keep track of other things throughout the night too, not just start and end of session info.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberDriverAU said:


> There's bound to be plenty of apps out there that do exactly this kind of thing. I like the flexibility of a spreadsheet because I can keep track of other things throughout the night too, not just start and end of session info.


I use that app to record business time and distance while I'm working, then copy that information along with other into my spreadsheet.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Maybe that's why it takes so long now to 'calculate' trip total


They do this so you can't compare what you were paid on Uber Pool relative to what the Pool pax are actually paying (because Uber keeps the extra on 2nd pax).

If you click trip history while your app says "still calculating," you will see that the fare amount is there and already calculated.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

UberDriverAU said:


> It's very easy to keep track of this stuff, you just need to be disciplined about it. All you need to do is:
> (1) Record the odometer reading and time when you start a session.
> (2) Record the odometer reading and time when you end a session.
> From that you can figure out and analyse your per hour and per kilometer rates to your heart's content.


Exactly right. Every Uber driver has a smartphone with them; just take a picture of the odometer at beginning and end of shift. Usually the time will be displayed nearby, but if not, then the photo will have a timestamp.


----------

